# What grease to get



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi guys,
now that I got the l2501 what grease should I use. Also I got a Professional Series Dual-Mode Pistol Grip Grease Gun

Grease gun for the truck a while back. Will it work on my tractor too?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

aliaj00 said:


> Hi guys,
> now that I got the l2501 what grease should I use. Also I got a Professional Series Dual-Mode Pistol Grip Grease Gun
> 
> Grease gun for the truck a while back. Will it work on my tractor too?



It will work on anything that has a standard grease fitting (zirt).....As for what grease, personally unless it is going on something that sees a lot of water like a boat trailer or something like that I use Lucas brand red n tacky for most of my equipment.....If it is something that sees a lot of water then I will use a marine grade grease......


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I have a boat so I stay with the marine grade on all my stuff…little more expensive but no ciphering when to use which grease.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> It will work on anything that has a standard grease fitting (zirt).....As for what grease, personally unless it is going on something that sees a lot of water like a boat trailer or something like that I use Lucas brand red n tacky for most of my equipment.....If it is something that sees a lot of water then I will use a marine grade grease......


It's Zerk, not zirt. Rhymes with jerk...lol The correct name is actually an Alemite fitting. They invented it years ago.

Lucas grease is like everything else Lucas, over priced. Not saying it's inferior in any way, just saying that there are lower cost alternatives that are just as good out there.

Any synthetic EP grease is fine. Just stay away from Clay based cheap grease. Clay based grease tends to harden over time and plugs grease fittings. Myself, I prefer a lever action grease gun with a clear polycarbonate barrel so I can see how much grease is left in the grease gun, but I fill my guns from my air bulk greaser.. I find cartridge grease to be messy and not nice to handle.

The battery operated guns seem to be the rage but I don't like them. You can buy multiple manual grease guns and a boatload of quality synthetic grease for the price of one.

Keep in mind that chassis grease isn't the same formulation as wheel bearing grease so don't use it in wheel bearings as it won't lubricate them properly.

I keep a lever gun in the toolboxes of every implement I use that requires periodic greasing and I always stick to the manufacturers recommended greasing cycle as well as the required quantity injected. That specifically applies to constant velocity driveline joints (Double Cardan) where excessive grease can destroy the seals in the joints.

My 2 cents for what it's worth. Your mileage may vary but I know what my mileage is.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> It's Zerk, not zirt. Rhymes with jerk...lol The correct name is actually an Alemite fitting. They invented it years ago.
> 
> Lucas grease is like everything else Lucas, over priced. Not saying it's inferior in any way, just saying that there are lower cost alternatives that are just as good out there.
> 
> ...


Ok I will keep the grease gun I have and will by the grease they have at the dealer for the moment. I will go there to get a spare oil filter and air filter just for peace of mind. At the dealer they where suggesting to get the electric greaser and that thing was expensive. I have also a normal lever grease gun too.

Tim


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Probably wanted to sell you one, I'm sure. I believe in supporting my dealer to a point but that point don't include grease or fluids. Filters certainly. I deal with a jobber for lubricants and greases.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Each has a preference I reckon, but I like the pistol style grease gun over the lever and have em both. The pistol is quicker and easier to maneuver for me instead of standing in my head using two hands on the lever pump.

would love the electric pump but I don’t have enough to grease for one of those at the price…if ya have one and hate it, message me so I can get it from ya for free😁

Think I have around 15 or so grease tits (like that better that zerk jerks) on tractor with loader. Wanted to get me bro one for Xmas but was too much…he has a lot of greasing to do with tractor, skidsteer and dozer plus attachments.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I use Severe Duty Polyurea grease. Doesn't harden. Withstands high pressure situations. I even changed out the oil in my 20K GN trailer hubs to this grease. It's overkill in some situations. But is never lacking. I'll use 30 tubes a year.

I use a battery powered grease gun. I paid $109 for this Dewalt without a battery. I have an old pistol grip gun that I keep a needle tip on for use a few times a year.

I haven't owned a lever type gun for decades. God didn't give me three hands.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not following the 3 hands deal Richard, I only need 2 with my lever gun... I won't have an electric portable grease gun one, because I don't use cartridge grease only bulk load, 2, too expensive and 3 and most importantly, you can destroy a double Cardan constant velocity joint by over greasing real quick. Most joints will specifically state the number of manual strokes that are sufficient to lubricate the joint and any more can cause joint failure and all my implements use a double Cardan CV joints in the driveline.

They are fine for routine greasing applications but for me, don't work.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not following the 3 hands deal Richard, I only need 2 with my lever gun... I won't have an electric portable grease gun one, because I don't use cartridge grease only bulk load, 2, too expensive and 3 and most importantly, you can destroy a double Cardan constant velocity joint by over greasing real quick. Most joints will specifically state the number of manual strokes that are sufficient to lubricate the joint and any more can cause joint failure and all my implements use a double Cardan CV joints in the driveline.
> 
> They are fine for routine greasing applications but for me, don't work.


3 hands= 1 to hold the gun, 1 to pump the lever, 1 to control the coupler.

I understand bulk loading, sortta. With the correct gland I could bulk load my battery powered gun.

Over greasing doesn't care whether you are pumping a handle, squeezing a pistol grip or pulling the trigger on a powered gun.

When I grease the grader I will use a full tube. About a fourth of the way thru I'd want to throw the lever gun. 

For routine greasing applications as in a couple squirts per zerk, a lever gun is fine. For more a powered gun is the King.

Again, I paid $109 for my powered gun. Cheap investment.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> 3 hands= 1 to hold the gun, 1 to pump the lever, 1 to control the coupler.
> 
> *I've never held the coupler on a grease fitting yet. I push them on and they lock on until I lever the tip sideways to release it. I use a Plews adjustable collet tip or a Lincoln adjustable tip. 2 hands, one to hold the gun, the other to pump the lever.. Easy peasy.*
> 
> ...



*Glad you are happy with it. Me, I'll stick to what I have.*


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I can probably find a link to a NH baler or mower manual where you can see them specifically call out the number of 'pumps' for a particular component. Landpride does the same for their powered implements.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Far as grease goes, I use Lubrication Engineers Teflon fortified synthetic high temperature high impact grease and it ain't cheap either.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> I can probably find a link to a NH baler or mower manual where you can see them specifically call out the number of 'pumps' for a particular component. Landpride does the same for their powered implements.


Yep. And I can count pumps on my powered gun just as easily as counting strokes on a lever.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Next time I grease the Grader I'll have Terry video me using the powered gun.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> Next time I grease the Grader I'll have Terry video me using the powered gun.


Whatever blows your dress up Richard. I don't find greasing something to be very view worthy. Kind of like changing oil to me.

To each his own. What I prefer and what you prefer are 2 different things. Both accomplish the same end game, different vehicles.

At least we do it regularly, some people don't.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I had a tendency to buy grease guns based on price. Wrong approach indeed. The only one that works consistently is the one I have that belonged to my father. The others don't seem to be built to the same standards these days.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> I had a tendency to buy grease guns based on price. Wrong approach indeed. The only one that works consistently is the one I have that belonged to my father. The others don't seem to be built to the same standards these days.


If you want a quality grease gun, buy a Plews or a Lincoln. Both are on Amazon and neither is cheap. Lots of cheap ones out there that quit working pretty quick. (Hand guns, lever or pistol grip) and I always replace the metal barrel with a polycarbonate barrel so I can dee how much is left inside (remember I bulk load mine). Both the Plews and the Lincoln come with an quality adjustable for tension grease coupler too and I believe a whip hose which I prefer over the rigid tube.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

I didn't read all the posts but you don't want grease with clay it it.
What you want is synthetic molly type 2??

willy


----------

